# sony vegas 8.0 pro effect timeline problem



## howdet50 (Jun 18, 2008)

When i add an effect to a certain clip such as hsl adjust, it only has the settings, and doesn't have the timeline for the actual effect.
it only came to my attention that this is missing when i saw a tutorial with this effect, and i was wondering if theres any specific settings in preferances or view that i need to check?
any help will be apreciated, if needed i can post a screenshot.ray:


----------



## howdet50 (Jun 18, 2008)

time to post on more help forums D:


----------



## howdet50 (Jun 18, 2008)

figured it out.
if anyone wanted to know its because i accidentally dragged down the box, just go to the bottom and drag it back up.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting your solution. I just opened Vegas Pro a few minutes ago to see if I could recreate your problem. No need now. :smile:


----------

